# Beauf



## Lenjo

Buenos días a todos

Alguién me podría ayudar a traducir la palabra francesa ''beauf'' en español?
Un ''beauf'' es una persona muy promedia de poco gusto y de bajo nivel cultural y con ideas muy limitadas. Puede ser de la ciudad o del campo 
La traducción que da este sitio web es hortera pero creo que es muy de España, y los mexicanos dicen ''naco'' pero quisiera saber si no hay una palabra más estándar, que se entienda en todos los países

Gracias, espero que alguién me pueda decir


----------



## Namarne

No conocía este término, por eso lo he buscado aquí: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beauf 

Según este artículo, hay dos interpretaciones de la palabra, una más moderna que la otra. Así, el "beauf" de antaño yo lo identificaría bastante con nuestro "carca", incluso con el "facha" (con las menores connotaciones políticas posibles). 
Sin embargo, el "beauf" moderno no es esto en absoluto. El mismo artículo propone una traducción: _chuloputa_, que a mí me parece muy desacertada, al menos en cuanto a la expresión, que incluye un insulto grave que falta en la palabra francesa. Por la definición que se da en el Wikipedia, recuerda al personaje de la tristemente famosa serie cinematográfica de _Torrente_. 
Por proponer al menos algo, yo diría: _casposo_. 
A ver si hay alguien más inspirado.


----------



## Lenjo

Hola Namarne

Gracias por tu respuesta.
en efecto, se acercan de *beauf* las palabras *facha* o *carca *pero tienen una conotación un poco política mientras que el beauf, es sólo alguién de muy bajo nivel cultural y poco gusto, con ideas sencillas, pero no implica que sea fascista o reaccionario, puede ser super simpático, pero en su carro, va a tener el volante con peluche al rededor, toma cerveza mirando el fútbol y gritándole a su novia que traiga más, mira puras tonterías en la televisión como peliculas con Jean CLaude Van Damme ect. no tiene mucha conversación y es muy básico. 
Digamos que es todo lo contrario de una persona fina, interesante y con gusto

Gracias

Que disfrutes del día


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo lo llamo "un gañán".

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Sí, ya entiendo, *carca *o *facha *se correspondería con un significado más antiguo, que hoy en día ya no tiene, por lo visto. 
Pero no creo que *hortera *sea la palabra adecuada. Parece más bien un tipo del montón, en el peor sentido de la palabra, y que se deja llevar por los gustos más primarios del momento. Ya sé que no son palabras que hoy se usen, pero *zopenco,* *zafio *o* chabacano *se corresponderían más que *hortera*. Al menos en cuanto al significado. 
Casi me estás dando la descripción de una *maruja *en versión masculina.  
Yo de alguien así diría que es un *tío casposo*. 
Bueno, esperemos opiniones...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:


Aquí la definición del *beauf* : *2.* Français moyen étroit d'esprit attaché à des valeurs plus ou moins réactionnaires voire racistes : « Un neyman saute, le beauf n'aura pas son week-end, son Renault Espace ce soir va servire à dead. » Disiz la Peste / Le poisson rouge (Le poisson rouge - 2000) 

Source: http://cobra.le.cynique.free.fr/dictionnaire/index.php?index=lexique

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## boazjakin

Buenas tardes, bonsoir!
Gracias, porque he aprendido algo que desconocía totalmente. 
Ahora bien, cuando leí el post, pensé que se refería a una expresión argótica "beauf", que he oido en algunas ocasiones para designar al cuñado (beau-frère=>beauf).
Saludos, au revoir!


----------



## Gévy

Le beauf (de beau-frère) es solo la abreviación popular, y de argot tiene poco.

Recuerda que el argot francés es una lengua que hace irreconocible el término con la acepción que le dan. Así pueden, al menos al principio, tener un lenguaje propio los truhanes sin que la policía se entere. Este es el fin que tiene el argot.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nazguls22

Lenjo said:


> ...puede ser super simpático, pero en su carro, va a tener el volante con peluche al rededor, toma cerveza mirando el fútbol y gritándole a su novia que traiga más, mira puras tonterías en la televisión como peliculas con Jean CLaude Van Damme ect. no tiene mucha conversación y es muy básico.





Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Aquí la definición del *beauf* : *2.* Français moyen étroit d'esprit attaché à des valeurs plus ou moins réactionnaires voire racistes : « Un neyman saute, le beauf n'aura pas son week-end, son Renault Espace ce soir va servire à dead. » Disiz la Peste /  Le poisson rouge (Le poisson rouge - 2000)



Hola.

A mi juicio, y evitando las connotaciones políticas, una buena traducción para lo arriba definido sería _*macarra*_. Tampoco me desagradan _garrulo_ o _garrulín. 

Gañán _no está mal, pero para mí se refiere más a las maneras rudas del hombre de campo.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

boazjakin said:


> Buenas tardes, bonsoir!
> Gracias, porque he aprendido algo que desconocía totalmente.
> Ahora bien, cuando leí el post, pensé que se refería a una expresión argótica "beauf", que he oido en algunas ocasiones para designar al cuñado (beau-frère=>beauf).
> Saludos, au revoir!



Hola boazjakin

De hecho la palabra beauf (si no recuerdo mal) es la abreviación de "beurre oeuf fromage". 

Esos términos, durante la época de la ocupación de Francia por Alemania, se referían a los comerciantes que se enriquecían del contrabando y del mercado negro (se los asocia entonces a una forma de traición). 

Ojalá te sea de ayuda

Nos vemos

EDIT: encontré un artículo en Wiki que va en ese sentido y también la menciona para el cuñado


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Nunca había oído esta interpretación: "beurre oeuf fromage"  .

Le beauf (pauvre type vulgaire, xénophobe et stupide) fue puesto en escena en los "sketchs" de Coluche, hace ya 30 años.

_Macarra _me parece demasiado fuerte.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Nunca había oído esta interpretación: "beurre oeuf fromage" .
> 
> Le beauf (pauvre type vulgaire, xénophobe et stupide) fue puesto en escena en los "sketchs" de Coluche, hace ya 30 años.
> 
> _Macarra _me parece demasiado fuerte.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Un rancio, un carca, un retrógrado.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

¿ Que les parece "un vulgacho" ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

tom29 said:


> Buenas noches
> 
> ¿ Que les parece "un vulgacho" ?


 
_Vulgacho: Adjetivo despectivo. Vulgar._ 
¡No está mal!.


----------



## Nanon

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Nunca había oído esta interpretación: "beurre oeuf fromage"  .
> 
> Le beauf (pauvre type vulgaire, xénophobe et stupide) fue puesto en escena en los "sketchs" de Coluche, hace ya 30 años.



Yo tampoco sospechaba que "beauf" tenía algo que ver con "bof" (beurre-oeufs-fromage), pues no los pronuncio igual sino como el par mínimo [bof / bɔf]. 
Además creía que el personaje "del pesado del cuñado" había sido creado en las comiquitas de Cabu... ¡Siempre se aprende!
Aquí hay un hilo relacionado con el tema (y con la correspondiente discriminación social).


----------



## mcelesia

Yo diría en España, *paleto* o *cateto *quizas...
 Y en Argentina: *grasa*, *cabeza*, *retrogrado*, *cuadrado*...


----------



## Marlluna

Como mcelesia, me inclino por "paleto". Actualmente, y por lo que decís (yo no conocía la palabra) sería un "freaky"


----------



## Melita7

Yo diría un *cateto*, que no tiene porque ser tan de pueblo como "gañán".
Espero que aporte algo, buenas noches!


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Buenas noches, bonsoir,
me parece que las dos palabras BOF y BEAUF son distintas y aunque despectivas las dos, en el primer caso se refiere a una persona enriquecida por un comercio muy común y algo paleta, en el otro es una persona de clase media vulgar y estupida, en cuanto a racista me parece que puede serlo o no. Pero bien mejor evitarlos -


----------



## Lenjo

Gracias a todos, vuelvo unos días más tarde.

Creo que lo más acertado es

*Un ordinario*
*Un corriente*
*Un hortera*
*Un paleto*
*Un cateto*

Luego, si hay conotación fascista:

*Un facha*
*Un carca*

Personalmente, lo que prefiero usar porque se entenderá de Paraguay a Cataluña, es: *Un corriente, un ordinario*

Respecto a la origén de la palabra ''beauf'', en efecto viene de ''beau frère'' al principio. Vi que alguién sacó la definición del beauf que es conservador y reaccionario. Bueno, la verdad que es una definición que no contradigo. Pero por ser francés y haber vivido en francia unos 25 años, sé que en el lenguage usual, esta palabra se usa hoy sin que haya necesariamente alguna conotación política. Claro que la mayor parte de la gente poco educada, de mal gusto, con ideas sencillas y limitadas tiende a ser fascista, super patriotera y todo el cuento, pero no automaticamente.

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.

Lenjo


----------



## Vic13

Hola a todos,

Creo que el término que mejor se acerca al sentido y al registro de _beauf_, es GARRULO.

Saludos,

V.


----------



## dlcbold

Estoy leyendo un libro llamado "Dessine-moi un Parisien" y dedica un capítulo a esta palabra _Beauf_.
Allí se explica, en un tono humoristico, que para los parisinos el estereotipo típico de los turistas de Estados Unidos que visitan París, son la fiel representación del término _Beauf_.
Es decir, sujetos vestidos con camisetas de futbol américano, que se la pasan levantando pesas, con zapatos deportivos blancos, bebedores de cerveza y que básicamente no tienen conversación jajaja
Repito, esto es un estereotipo y el libro se supone que es para hacer reir.

David


----------



## Avoenchanteur

La palabra Beauf no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad, la utiliza un francés pensando a otra persona generalmente francesa pero puede ser de otra nacionalidad y denota una actitud muy convencional y muy burgesa, siempre tiene un sentido despectivo. Tal vez eso puede ayudar


----------

